
Fremont police Tesla runs low on juice in high-speed chase - lelf
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2019/09/24/fremont-police-tesla-runs-low-on-juice-during-high-speed-chase/
======
tw04
I'm not sure why this is even newsworthy. An officer forgot to put the cruiser
on the charger at the end of his shift so it ran low. The department even
stated this happens all the time with gas powered cruisers.

It doesn't matter if it takes less time to fill up with gas than charge the
car if the officer only noticed it's low mid-chase.

~~~
Krasnol
Whenever I see this kind of "news" I imagine how the news must have looked
like when cars replaced horses.

~~~
happytoexplain
This comparison is incredibly tired. People may scrutinize electric cars
unfairly, but there are real scrutinies to be made, and you can't just wave
everybody away by calling them luddites. I also find the choice of comparison
to smack of superiority, which is the last thing techno-progressives need more
of in their public image.

------
projektfu
Why don't they stop with the high-speed chases anyway? It puts everyone at
more risk as well as the cop's life in more danger. Then, when the chase ends,
the officer is so amped up he or she is much more likely to open fire.

~~~
cjensen
The article states that they stopped as soon as conditions turned dangerous.
This is a very common outcome by the Fremont Police Department.

Worth noting also that criminals know about the rules... which one might
speculate gives them an incentive to flee into dangerous situations.

~~~
projektfu
After reaching speeds of 120MPH before it got "dangerous".

------
ericcumbee
A relative of mine is a cop that works a stretch of I-75. He was in a high
speed chase towards the end of his shift and ran out of gas about 40 miles
down the road, and had to wait for another officer to bring him a gas can. not
sure how this is any different.

~~~
briffle
Ford doesn't have as high of a percentage of stock shorters :)

------
avocado4
In other news, Fremont police is driving Teslas.

~~~
desine
Per the article, they have one 2014 Model S that they bought used in 2018, and
recently rolled out as a test program

------
mruts
Teslas don’t seem like a good idea to me for a police depsrtment. Not only are
they significantly more expensive (20k more according to the article), but
they also suffer from battery degredation, long repair times, and also a
reliance on a single company to still exist in the future to provide repairs
(which is definately not a given if you trust Tesla bond yields). Also the
dependence on Tesla charging stations is not ideal either, though probably not
a huge issue in California.

Personally I’m not sure I would ever buy an electric vehicle (not that I even
have the option where I live) and if had to guess, I wouldn’t be surprised if
oil powered cars are the dominant paradigm for the next 50 years or so. Even
after that, I would guess that oil powered cars are going to be driving for at
least 100 years at best.

Ignoring the climate externality, oil is, like, the best. The most useful
substance that man has ever found, probably.

~~~
mavhc
Yeah, apart from how it's killing every, it's awesome.

Police cars are idle a lot of the time, great use for EV. No need to keep the
engine running to power their computers/radios.

They don't suffer from battery degradation. And why would they rely on Tesla
charging stations? You can charge them from pretty much anything.

------
whenchamenia
New agressive criminal tactics come to light; regular fill-ups, not pulling
over. Public in danger! Film at 11.

